# Ist dieser 4K Fernseher gut?



## RyzA (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo!


Wir wollen uns jetzt auch einen 4K Fernseher anschaffen fürs Wohnzimmer. Da unser alter Samsung 100cm FHD mitlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Dabei sind wir auf dieses Modell gestoßen: Panasonic TX-43FXW554 LED-Fernseher (108 cm/43 Zoll, 4K Ultra HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO
Welcher bei Otto stark reduziert ist. 
Ein größeren als 110cm wollen wir nicht. Bzw passt auch gar nicht.
Mehr als 500 Euro wollen wir nicht ausgeben.
HDR steht da nicht mit bei technischen Daten. Braucht man sowas unbedingt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dabei sind wir auf dieses Modell gestoßen: Panasonic TX-43FXW554 LED-Fernseher (108 cm/43 Zoll, 4K Ultra HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO


Ja, den kann man nehmen.

Panasonic hat das beste Menü.
Das Bild ist auch gut.

Die erste Zahl nach dem FXW (5) gibt die Ausstattungsklasse an (4-7).



Headcrash schrieb:


> HDR steht da nicht mit bei technischen Daten.


 Das scheint er aber zu haben:
Panasonic TX-43FXW554 ab €' '389,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Für das Geld ist der gut.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2019)

Ich danke dir.

Wir sind noch am überlegen ob wir nicht doch das größere Modell nehmen: Panasonic TX-49FXW554 LED-Fernseher (123 cm/49 Zoll, 4K Ultra HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO 
hatten nochmal ausgemessen. Der ginge auch.


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Mai 2019)

Sammelthread ftw


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich danke dir.
> 
> Wir sind noch am überlegen ob wir nicht doch das größere Modell nehmen: Panasonic TX-49FXW554 LED-Fernseher (123 cm/49 Zoll, 4K Ultra HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO


Je größer, je besser.
Die Augen werden nicht besser.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Mai 2019)

Wieviel Budget steht denn zur Verfügung? Seit wir uns einen OLED angeschafft haben, will ich nichts anderes mehr  

EDIT: steht ja doch im ersten Post, sorry. Dann bitte streichen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

Bildschirmoberfläche	glänzend das fürs WZ ? 
wenn es etwas hell im Zimmer ist siehst du dich vielleicht selber im TV *g* ,
sehen das man einen guten Q LED bekommt der nicht stark spiegelt ,
nur auf das Geld und stark Reduziert würde ich nicht kucken .

 OLED  würde ich nicht kaufen wenn etwas Älter wird werden die vom Bild schlecht >>>Burn-In" in Ausnahmefällen möglich, auch    brennen helle Sachen die lange im Bald  sind  "z.b. TV Logos " schnell ein wenn der TV etwas Älter  wird .


----------



## Venom89 (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> OLED  würde ich nicht kaufen wenn etwas Älter wird werden die vom Bild schlecht >>>Burn-In" in Ausnahmefällen möglich, auch    brennen helle Sachen die lange im Bald  sind  "z.b. TV Logos " schnell ein wenn der TV etwas Älter  wird .



Wie immer bei dir, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ****** halten.  
Deine nicht einmal halbwissen hilft hier nicht weiter.

Zumal hier überhaupt kein oled in Frage kommt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bildschirmoberfläche    glänzend das fürs WZ ?


@* Headcrash: 
*Leg ein paar Euro drauf und nimm den: Panasonic TX-49FXW654 ab €' '499,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


colormix schrieb:


> sehen das man einen guten Q LED bekommt der nicht stark spiegelt ,


QLED geht ab 700.- EUR los:
Samsung GQ49Q6FN ab €' '687,59 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und ist schon die Oberklasse.
Samsung vergißt aber immer mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten (Kofhörerbuchse, ...), die man im Alter gut gebrauchen kann.



colormix schrieb:


> OLED  würde ich nicht kaufen wenn etwas Älter wird werden die vom Bild schlecht >>>Burn-In" in Ausnahmefällen möglich, auch    brennen helle Sachen die lange im Bald  sind  "z.b. TV Logos " schnell ein wenn der TV etwas Älter  wird .


 Absolutes Unwissen.


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @*
> 
> Absolutes Unwissen.*


*

Das ist überhaupt kein Unwissen habe ich erst vor wenigen Tagen auf einer Bekannten 
Web. Seite gelesen, wo man einen Samsung mit OLED mit einem LG   OLED verglichen hat, der OLED war besser .

Das mit der Kopfhörer Buchse finde ich nicht so schlimm, kaum noch jemand schließt heute noch einen 3.5 Klinken Kopfhörer an dem TV an .*


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt kein Unwissen habe ich erst vor wenigen Tagen auf einer Bekannten
> Web. Seite gelesen, wo man einen Samsung mit OLED mit einem LG   OLED verglichen hat, der OLED war besser .
> 
> Das mit der Kopfhörer Buchse finde ich nicht so schlimm, kaum noch jemand schließt heute noch einen 3.5 Klinken Kopfhörer an dem TV an .


Hörst Du auf jetzt, ehe es klingelt?

Die OLEDs fahren Korrekturläufe, um Einbrenneffekte zu neutralisieren.
Deshalb sollte man sie auch im am Netz lassen.

Es gibt *sehr viele* ältere Leute, die nach Kopfhörern für TVs fragen, sage ich Dir mal als Verkäufer von Multimediakomponenten.

Dein Drittwissen von Viertquellen, die nicht belegbar sind und nicht zum Thema passen, sind SPAM.


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer@ Dein Dritt Wissen 


Meine Mutter gehört auch zu den Älteren die hat einen Kabellosen Bluetooth-Kopfhörer am TV und ist damit sehr zufrieden .

Der Artikel war auf  Chip Online  "OLED gegen QLED" vom 19.03.2019;  man liest  auch sehr oft das QLED ein dunkles Bild haben , natürlich   haben  sich das die Redakteure  alles nur ausgedacht ja ?


----------



## Venom89 (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt kein Unwissen habe ich erst vor wenigen Tagen auf einer Bekannten
> Web. Seite gelesen, wo man einen *Samsung mit OLED *mit einem *LG   OLED* verglichen hat, *der OLED war besser*.



Made my Day  




colormix schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopfhörer Buchse finde ich nicht so schlimm, kaum noch jemand schließt heute noch einen 3.5 Klinken Kopfhörer an dem TV an .



Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt, dass sollte doch jeder selber entscheiden.



colormix schrieb:


> Der Artikel war auf  Chip Online  "OLED gegen QLED" vom 19.03.2019;  man liest  auch sehr oft das QLED ein dunkles Bild haben , natürlich   haben  sich das die Redakteure  alles nur ausgedacht ja ?



Bei Chip ist ein OLED auf Platz eins der Bestenliste. Passt nicht ganz zu deiner pauschalisierten "Meinung".

Im Gegensatz zu dir, wissen die meisten hier wovon sie sprechen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man sie auch im am Netz lassen.


Also nicht mehr bei Nichtgebrauch komplett vom Stromnetz trennen, wie man es bei anderen Geräten macht?


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

Das ist heute eh Quatsch den  Neueren TV ganz vom Strom  zu trennen weil die alle nur noch ca. 0.5 Watt an Strom verbrauchen im Standby Modus ,
das ist auch für den  LED und QLED TV nicht so gut  wenn ständig und täglich  vom Strom ganz trennt .

TV vom Strom nehmen sollte man nur machen wenn man  längere Zeit nicht zu  hause ist z.b im Urlaub .


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also nicht mehr bei Nichtgebrauch komplett vom Stromnetz trennen, wie man es bei anderen Geräten macht?


Richtig.
Die Ausgleichsvorgänge finden meist nachts statt.
In Fachzeitschriften (Video u. d. gl.) kann man das manchmal ausführlich lesen.



colormix schrieb:


> das ist auch für den  LED und QLED TV nicht so  gut  wenn ständig und täglich  vom Strom ganz trennt


Das erklärst Du mal bitte: 
mal sehen, ob etwas vom Firmwareupdate kommt 
aber genau.




> Deswegen ist es selbstverständlich _kein Problem_, einen Fernseher  mit exzellenter Bildqualität zu kaufen; die gibt es zuhauf, nicht nur im  OLED- und QLED-Team, sondern auch ein, zwei Preisklassen niedriger.



Quelle: OLED-TV gegen QLED-TV - und was danach kommt - CHIP
Auch das sollte man beachten, um mal den OT vom Farbmixer zu entkräften.
Den  Panasonic TX-49FXW654  kann man nur bei direktem Vergleich mit einem Oberklassegerät als etwas schlechter ansehen.
Beim Samsung GQ49Q6FN geht das nur, wenn ich einen überragenden OLED in der Schwarzdarstellung erwische.

Noch etwas zum Nachlesen:
https://www.computerbild.de/artikel/avf-Tests-Fernseher-OLED-QLED-Vergleich-TV-Duell-LG-Samsung-19215847.html .


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Die Ausgleichsvorgänge finden meist nachts statt.
> In Fachzeitschriften (Video u. d. gl.) kann man das manchmal ausführlich lesen.



Das ist aber ganz schön Großer Mist , grade Nachts kucken wir viel TV bis zum frühen  Morgen,
mein TVSat Receiver/HDD Recorder  fürt seine Updates bis 18.45 h durch -> das kann man Einstellen  wann es am besten passt !
Wenn man also einen   OLED TV hat darf man Nachts ein TV schauen und muss das Tages Hz4 Programm ertragen ?

Zu Zitierst Computer Bild Axel Springer Verlag , was die schreiben darauf geben ich nichts , ich erhalte meine Infos von anderen Web Seiten Verlage .

Auch das mit den Testberichten  bei einigen Magazinen ist so eine Sache oft nur gekauft und nicht Getestet .


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Zu Zitierst Computer Bild Axel Springer Verlag , was die schreiben darauf geben ich nichts ,


Die Scheuklappen sind schon sehr eng gezogen bei Dir.
Warum sollen da nicht auch technisch versierte Leute sitzen und der Beitrag erklärt den Unterschied zwischen OLED und QLED sehr gut.
Der Schichtaufbau ist gut dargestellt.



> Das ist aber ganz schön Großer Mist , grade Nachts kucken wir viel TV bis zum frühen  Morgen,


Tja, wenn Du mal nachgelesen hättest, dann wüßtest Du, daß die Ausgleichsphasen in Ruhe beginnen bei Nichtgebrauch des TV.

Es ist alles gesagt zum Thema,
Der Rest ist OT.


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Du mal nachgelesen hättest, dann wüßtest Du, daß die Ausgleichsphasen in Ruhe beginnen bei Nichtgebrauch des TV.
> 
> Es ist alles gesagt zum Thema,
> Der Rest ist OT.



ich habe schon  einige  OLED TV  gesehen mit Eingebrannten Sender Logo ,
so  was siehst du nicht da du  ja von dir auf andere schließt mit deinen Scheuklappen.

Abgesehen davon  würde für ich bei 43 Zoll klar einen Guten LG 4 IPS Monitor vorziehen als ein TV Gerät ,
ich   habe so eine 32 Zoll Voll HD Lösung als 2. TV das Bild ist perfekt besser geht es gar nicht mehr ,
für einen TV SD/HD  Receiver betrieb muss man den  Monitor nur etwas anders einstellen = gilt für das 43 Zoll 4 K Modell , u.a Schwarzwerte sehr gut .


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @* Headcrash:
> *Leg ein paar Euro drauf und nimm den: Panasonic TX-49FXW654 ab €'*'499,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die Empfehlungen. Aber 500 Euro sind für uns die maximale Obergrenze. Und Samsung wollen wir nicht mehr.

OLED oder QLED ist mir eigentlich egal. Das wird alles besser sein als der 8 Jahre alte Fernseher.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlungen. Aber 500 Euro sind für uns die maximale Obergrenze. Und Samsung wollen wir nicht mehr.
> 
> OLED oder QLED ist mir eigentlich egal. Das wird alles besser sein als der 8 Jahre alte Fernseher.


 Für 500.- EUR gibt es nur den Panasonic   Panasonic TX-49FXW654 ab €'*'499,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
oder den 
Toshiba 49L2863DG ab €' '317 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Philips 49PUS6581 ab €' '499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
LG Electronics 49UJ634V ab €' '479,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Ich persönlich würde den Panasonic nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde den Panasonic nehmen.


Wir nehmen auch Panasonic. Aber den von Otto-Versand.
Da kriegen ich wir auch noch etwas Rabatt mit Gutschein.
Außerdem gefällt uns der Standfuß besser.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe schon  einige  OLED TV  gesehen mit Eingebrannten Sender Logo



Jetzt hast du es also schon selber gesehen. Du lügst dir aber auch einen zusammen... 



> so  was siehst du nicht da du  ja von dir auf andere schließt mit deinen Scheuklappen.



Im Gegensatz zu dir bringt er sachlich Argumente zusammen. 



> Abgesehen davon  würde für ich bei 43 Zoll klar einen Guten LG 4 IPS Monitor vorziehen als ein TV Gerät ,



Mit welcher Begründung? 



> ich   habe so eine 32 Zoll Voll HD Lösung als 2. TV das Bild ist perfekt besser geht es gar nicht mehr ,



Also sind alle TVs und Monitore, die teurer sind als dein 250 Euro Gerät, sinnlos weil schlechter? 



> für einen TV SD/HD  Receiver betrieb muss man den  Monitor nur etwas anders einstellen = gilt für das 43 Zoll 4 K Modell , u.a Schwarzwerte sehr gut .



IPS und guter Schwarzwert passt leider nicht zusammen. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir nehmen auch Panasonic. Aber den von Otto-Versand.
> Da kriegen ich wir auch noch etwas Rabatt mit Gutschein.
> Außerdem gefällt uns der Standfuß besser.



So ein Teil gehört an die Wand! 
Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil und ein kurzes Feedback wäre nett .


----------



## colormix (1. Juni 2019)

Momentan gibt es ein Angebot : 65 Zoll, 4K und HDR:  LG-Fernseher für nur  599 bis ca ,  849 Euro   jee nach Angebot Modell LG 65UK6300    ,
 mal googlen 
das ist ein LED und Richtig schön Groß > da überlege ich auch langsam ?


----------



## ludscha (1. Juni 2019)

Maximal 110 cm Diagonale hat der TE geschrieben.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> So ein Teil gehört an die Wand!


Wir wollen da aber keine Löcher in die Wand bohren. Außerdem kommt man so besser an die Kabel und Anschlüsse ran.



> Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Teil und ein kurzes Feedback wäre nett .


Kann ich machen.



colormix schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ein Angebot : 65 Zoll, 4K und HDR:  LG-Fernseher für nur  599 bis ca ,  849 Euro   jee nach Angebot Modell LG 65UK6300    ,
> mal googlen


Ich hatte ja mehrfach geschrieben das unser Budget maximal 500 Euro ist. Lieber sogar noch darunter.




ludscha schrieb:


> Maximal 110 cm Diagonale hat der TE geschrieben.


Das hatte ich sich mitlerweile geändert. Wir hatten nochmal nachgemessen. ~ 120-130cm können es ruhig sein.


----------



## colormix (1. Juni 2019)

Das war auch das 65 Zoll Modell ein 55 ist sicherlich günstiger ca. 350 bis 450 € ,  
die TVs sind derzeit  überall Günstiger weil die Händler die Lager räumen für Neue Modelle  .


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mehrfach geschrieben das unser Budget maximal 500 Euro ist. Lieber sogar noch darunter.
> 
> Das hatte ich sich mitlerweile geändert. Wir hatten nochmal nachgemessen. ~ 120-130cm können es ruhig sein.


Na ja, bei 500.- EUR wird dann aber kräftig an der Ausstattung gespart.
130cm sind etwas über 49 Zoll.

Das sind die 4 Bewerber:
LG Electronics 49UJ634V ab €' '479,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Panasonic TX-49DSW504S ab €' '481,16 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Philips 49PUS6581 ab €' '499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Samsung UE49M5075 ab €' '499 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Bestes Bild immer noch Philips, wenn man das Schweinchenrosa rausdreht auch der Sony.
Bestes Menü: Panasonic.

Hier der direkte Vergleich:
Produktvergleich LG Electronics 49UJ634V, Panasonic TX-49DSW504S, Philips 49PUS6581, Samsung UE49M5075 Geizhals Deutschland.

Such Dir aus, was Du brauchst.


----------



## Venom89 (1. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es ein Angebot : 65 Zoll, 4K und HDR:  LG-Fernseher für nur  599 bis ca ,  849 Euro   jee nach Angebot Modell LG 65UK6300    ,
> mal googlen
> das ist ein LED und Richtig schön Groß > da überlege ich auch langsam ?



Und warum empfiehlst du diesen? Wegen dem "HDR" welches man aufgrund, des nicht vorhandenen local dimming vergessen kann oder wegen dem 50 Hz IPS Panel? 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wir wollen da aber keine Löcher in die Wand bohren. Außerdem kommt man so besser an die Kabel und Anschlüsse ran.



Die 4 Löcher sind doch schnell wieder verschwunden  
Und so oft muss man an die Anschlüsse auch nicht dran. 
Dafür kein jump and Run um den Fuß, beim staubwischen 

Aber ist natürlich deine Entscheidung  




> Kann ich machen.



Ich bitte darum.  




> Ich hatte ja mehrfach geschrieben das unser Budget maximal 500 Euro ist. Lieber sogar noch darunter.



Lesen ist nicht so seins.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2019)

Wir haben uns für diesen Fernseher hier entschieden: Panasonic TX-49FSW504S LED-Fernseher (123 cm/49 Zoll, Full HD, Smart-TV) online kaufen | OTTO

Mit Rabatt gestern Abend für 430 Euro bestellt.  Kurz danach wurde er wieder teurer.
Ok, hat kein 4K... aber brauchen wir auch nicht unbedingt.
Ich denke gegenüber den alten Samsung ist das schon ein großer Fortschritt.
Sowohl vom Bild als auch der Bedienung in den Menüs.
Meine Frau hat auch nach der Optik geguckt und der graue Rahmen und Fuß haben ihr ganz gut gefallen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke gegenüber den alten Samsung ist das schon ein großer Fortschritt.


 Du wirst staunen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auch nach der Optik geguckt und der graue Rahmen und Fuß haben ihr ganz gut gefallen.


Na, dann hast Du doch gewonnen.


----------



## colormix (1. Juni 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na ja, bei 500.- EUR wird dann aber kräftig an der Ausstattung gespart.
> 130cm sind etwas über 49 Zoll.
> 
> Das sind die 4 Bewerber:
> ...



Muss er selber entscheiden, hat er ja auch schon ,
 der LG ist meiner Meinung besser wegen LCD, LED (Direct-lit), IPS Panel  und 3 x HDMI , der Panasonic hat  nur 2 x HDMI.


----------

